# classical concerts on dvd



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

hi ,. does anybody know of a dvd live concert of viktoria mullova. mendelssohns violin concerto,..or maybe the proms broadcast of same 24 july 2002, or any dvd of hers?does anyone have a dvd or video recording of that bbc.concert broadcast,......cheers ,tedpon.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a video of Mullova playing Bach's Chaconne... I suppose it's still available to be downloaded using Emule.

You can download videos of her playing concertos by Prokofiev and Brahms from Emule also.


----------



## tedpon (Mar 22, 2007)

ok great,will try to get emule,hope it runs on win 98,....thanks manuel,tedpon.


----------

